# Bad O'level Grades



## anon1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi everyone!
i've done O'level two year back from now.I couldn't perform good in O'level for some reason.My equivalence percentage is only 75% and it hurts seeing it.After O'level I've done fsc. i got 446/505 marks in Fsc part 1. and waiting for part 2 result which i expect to be the same or less.(maybe) but round about 950/1100.I also gave Mdcat this year and got 750 in it. and in NUMS (without prep) got 120.i really want to be a doctor from some govt medical college. and i know my aggregate is not taking me to any govt institute cause my O'level grades and mdcat marks are too bad for it.What should i do now?is my Olevel bad result going to affect my aggregate everywhere?is there not any chance to make it to a govt institute if i take a gap year and improve my Fsc marks to somewhere in 1000s and also improve my mdcat marks. please help me.I'm going through a very horrendous condition rn and i totally regret doing O'level. if i had done matric,I'd have performed much better. what should i do now?


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey there! Well, according to your grades you were better suited for matric than the o/Alevel system but don't regret it at all because o/Alevel system is so much better than matric/fsc as it helps students build stronger concepts which helps a lot in mcqs. (I did matric and then Alevels and it has helped me a lot. I regret doing matric) 
It doesn't matter if you do medical from a govt college or private. In my opinion, private med schools are better so if you don't have any financial problems then don't waste your year because nothing gurantees your admission in govt next year too. Go for a private med school


----------



## anon1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

MDurrani said:


> Hey there! Well, according to your grades you were better suited for matric than the o/Alevel system but don't regret it at all because o/Alevel system is so much better than matric/fsc as it helps students build stronger concepts which helps a lot in mcqs. (I did matric and then Alevels and it has helped me a lot. I regret doing matric)
> It doesn't matter if you do medical from a govt college or private. In my opinion, private med schools are better so if you don't have any financial problems then don't waste your year because nothing gurantees your admission in govt next year too. Go for a private med school


the bad thing is i can't afford going to some private med school.


----------



## anon1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

MDurrani said:


> Hey there! Well, according to your grades you were better suited for matric than the o/Alevel system but don't regret it at all because o/Alevel system is so much better than matric/fsc as it helps students build stronger concepts which helps a lot in mcqs. (I did matric and then Alevels and it has helped me a lot. I regret doing matric)
> It doesn't matter if you do medical from a govt college or private. In my opinion, private med schools are better so if you don't have any financial problems then don't waste your year because nothing gurantees your admission in govt next year too. Go for a private med school


don't i have any hope to make it to govt med school if i improve my marks?? thanks for the reply tho


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Then your only option is getting a high score in the entry test. For med students your matric/fsc grades don't matter that much as 50% is entry test so if you perform well on your entry test, you're in. Try getting 150+ in NUMS and 950+ in MCAT


----------



## anon1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

are you sure i can do that with 75 percentage in o'level? also can you please suggest me some good universties that doesnt cost much where i can take admission,if i couldn't make to a med school?


----------

